# Need help identifying my fish



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

hey ppl im really starting to get confused as to what species my fish is i have sorta narrowed it dont to 2 any help would be much appreciated
my fish








the possibles
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=737
or
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=876

please help :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats an Elongatus Mphanga  
Looks alot like mine. I love my guys
There is to much yellow in it's tail for it to be a Lab. Mbamba
If it's a lone specimen it's hard to tell what sex it is. They will colour up like a male to avoid aggression. If it has mates of the same species, there is a really good chance of it being male, but you will never really know unless you witness breeding behaviour or you vent the fish.


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> Thats an Elongatus Mphanga
> Looks alot like mine. I love my guys
> There is to much yellow in it's tail for it to be a Lab. Mbamba
> If it's a lone specimen it's hard to tell what sex it is. They will colour up like a male to avoid aggression. If it has mates of the same species, there is a really good chance of it being male, but you will never really know unless you witness breeding behaviour or you vent the fish.


thanks mate yeah its defo a male he bred with the 5 females *** got , the females are smaller and not as much colour but there colour shows when they flare up at each other


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Big photos :roll:

Top one is a holding female
2nd is my dominant male
3rd is sub dominant getting shown who is boss


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

nice pics mate so mine are defo mphanga?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Im pretty certain they are :thumb:


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

do you guys reckon you could get some good photos up of your females? have you got anymore photos of your females Gibbs?

I'm still stumped on my apparent female mpangas.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That first picture does not look like an elongatus to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

plow said:


> do you guys reckon you could get some good photos up of your females? have you got anymore photos of your females Gibbs?
> 
> I'm still stumped on my apparent female mpangas.


Yeah ill do that for you plow, sorry haven't already been real busy with work, ill have pics for you soon


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

cheers gibbs that'd be cool, btw you're chatting with a kiwi.. I wont mention the rugby.. oops I just did :wink:


----------



## Tina72700 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Gibbs.....when you get a chance....can you post up some pics of your female? She looks just like one of the holding females I was trying to ID recently! The only difference in mine is that she doesnt have the yellow on her tail :-?

Man it would be so awsome to know what she is :thumb: I bought her holding, so I have no clue who she mated with at the lfs but she just spit some fry on the 11th...and I'm trying to figure out what they are as well... :roll:

Thanks a bunch!!! =D>


----------

